# Way to program tpms



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok I'll ask thanks


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Hello everybody, I will put my winters tires on oem wheels, as the tpms are programed at 38 psi and the winter tires have to be inflate at 33 psi I'm wondering if there's a way to reprogram the tpms or pull out the fuse so I don't have the warning display in the cluster all day long. Thanks for your replies.


 important the wheels go back to the same corner of the car or good chance the light will come on. most shops have the tools too reset. the shop I work in will reset for free.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Just let you know that some tire shops/dealers have the obd-2 tpms tool to program the ecu to match new tire pressures to tpms sensors...so it's not the tpms sensors but the ecu that has to be programed...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Are the sensors attached to a particular position on the car or can you arbitrarily rotate tires and still get correct readings?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

If you change the wheels position you have to match with the car tpms receiver with a learning tool...on your dic you go to tire pressure hold reset button and follow instructions wheel by wheel till it learn all tpms sensors. All dealers and tire shops have this tool but to reprogram the ecu to a specific tire pressure you'll need the OBD-ıı tool.


----------

